# So much information out there.



## sam1954 (Nov 18, 2018)

I won't be eligible for full retirement until I turn 66, so I'm looking over all my options. Talk about information overload. I still don't know if I'm better off dropping my employer's group health coverage for my final year at work and going on Medicare/Medicare Supplement when I turn 65. 

At first, I was thinking of just signing up for Medicare Part A / Part B and supplementing that with a Medicare Advantage plan -- but now I'm thinking of going with a Medigap plan (specifically Plan G) instead of a Medicare Advantage plan. It looks like Plan F is going away after 2020. I know with plan G that I'll have to pay my Part B premium. I already have a separate vision/dental plan lined up. 

With all the information out there, it's hard to know who to trust -- and who's just trying to sell you something.


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 19, 2018)

sam1954 said:


> I won't be eligible for full retirement until I turn 66, so I'm looking over all my options. Talk about information overload. I still don't know if I'm better off dropping my employer's group health coverage for my final year at work and going on Medicare/Medicare Supplement when I turn 65.
> 
> At first, I was thinking of just signing up for Medicare Part A / Part B and supplementing that with a Medicare Advantage plan -- but now I'm thinking of going with a Medigap plan (specifically Plan G) instead of a Medicare Advantage plan. It looks like Plan F is going away after 2020. I know with plan G that I'll have to pay my Part B premium. I already have a separate vision/dental plan lined up.
> 
> With all the information out there, it's hard to know who to trust -- and who's just trying to sell you something.



Just to clarify, you don't supplement Medicare with an advantage plan.  You replace the Medicare benefit with private insurance.  Plan G is the same as F other than who pays the deductible  If you want the insurance company to pay it you will hand them more premium than the actual deductible amount.

Not all agents are just trying to sell something - that would generally be limited to agents who only represent or work for one company.  There is no one right path.  

Interview a number of agents about 4 months prior to going on Medicare.  Find someone who seems trustworthy and offers a number of options.  (BTW, 80% of my clients are on Plan N so please don't say "I'm leaning to Plan G" until you really review everything available).

Rick


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenSky said:


> Interview a number of agents *about 4 months prior *to going on Medicare.  Find someone who seems trustworthy and offers a number of options.  (BTW, 80% of my clients are on Plan N so please don't say "I'm leaning to Plan G" until you really review everything available).
> 
> Rick



Got that right, at least 4 months (they take their sweet time) 

Heh, thought I was the lone stranger on plan N
As I recall, in a nutshell, it's geared for the major stuff
I'm good with that

I know what yer going thru, Sam

Please keep us posted


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Got that right, at least 4 months (they take their sweet time)
> 
> Heh, thought I was the lone stranger on plan N
> As I recall, in a nutshell, it's geared for the major stuff
> ...



Actually, it's geared to everything.  You generally only have to worry about the Part B deductible of $185 (2019), up to $20 for some office visits, and $50 for ER which doesn't result in admission.  It's so unusual to have excess charges that it's not worth insuring unless you use some of the Mayo Clinics.

All supplements cover exactly the same items.  The only difference is how much you pay along the way.

And no "at least 4 months" needed.  You don't need to do anything prior to 4 months - it's really not difficult especially if you use an independent agent who can help with all options.

Rick


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenSky said:


> Actually, it's geared to everything.  You generally only have to worry about the Part B deductible of $185 (2019), up to $20 for some office visits, and $50 for ER which doesn't result in admission.  It's so unusual to have excess charges that it's not worth insuring unless you use some of the Mayo Clinics.
> 
> All supplements cover exactly the same items.  The only difference is how much you pay along the way.
> 
> ...


where were you 4 years ago?

great info, Rick
Independent agents are truly the best

I'm so with Sam
The reams of info are mind boggling


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> where were you 4 years ago?
> 
> great info, Rick
> Independent agents are truly the best
> ...



Thanks for the nice response.

Now let me ask you a question.  After four years with the same company how many times have you shopped to be sure you have the best price?  Since we all know that the only difference between companies with the same plan letter is the cost, have you looked to make sure your "best" company is still competitive?  (And that question really goes for everyone).  

It takes an independent agent about 5-10 minutes to search every company available in a zip code.

And since you live in Oregon I hope you're aware that if you can't qualify to change your supplement due to health you can change on your birthday without medical questions.

Rick


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenSky said:


> Thanks for the nice response.
> 
> Now let me ask you a question.  After four years with the same company how many times have you shopped to be sure you have the best price? * Since we all know that the only difference between companies with the same plan letter is the cost*, have you looked to make sure your "best" company is still competitive?  (And that question really goes for everyone).
> 
> ...



Is this still true?  Don't some companies offer a few "extras" (such as silver sneakers) along with plan F/G/N???


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 19, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Is this still true?  Don't some companies offer a few "extras" (such as silver sneakers) along with plan F/G/N???



Those are offered "outside" the actual plan.  Those are simply extras not medical.

Rick


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Is this still true?  Don't some companies offer a few "extras" (such as silver sneakers) along with plan F/G/N???



some offer programs .we have a high deductible f-plan that includes silver sneakers


----------



## Chucktin (Nov 24, 2018)

Information overload to be sure. It's as if someone(s) had forgotten they're supposed to sell (agents make $ selling insurance, it's not free of that cost) these plans and slapped on jargon labels that only the few will comprehend.


----------

